# can we import MOV files in lightroom classic



## grosloulou (Feb 4, 2020)

hello,
i have some videos MOV on my iphone 8 i have copied to my win10 laptop.
vlc could read them but not win10 but google advised to purchase a microsoft codec and it works, thumbnails in explorer and viewing.
But lightroom classic doesn't want to import these videos.
I purchased PREMIER ELEMENTS and it works fine.
Any suggestion for lightroom import ?

note :
for future, i have now set my iphone to jpg/h264 instead of heic/mov

best regards
marc


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 4, 2020)

You're right to set the phone to a more compatible format. With existing files, either wait (for who knows how long?) or convert those files to H264 - people have recommended HandBrake: Downloads to me. You might be able to use Premiere Elements to do the conversion. Just make sure you keep the originals because it would be easy to choose the more lossy conversion settings.


----------

